# how to get through apprenticeship fast



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

Is there any way to get through your apprenticeship faster? Can you work 40 hours monday to friday with one company then do weekend work with another and have it all go towards your apprenticeship hours?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Just relax and learn! It will be over before you know it then you will look back on this post and laugh!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

howitt said:


> Is there any way to get through your apprenticeship faster? Can you work 40 hours monday to friday with one company then do weekend work with another and have it all go towards your apprenticeship hours?


What state?

Can you have a master sign off on your hours?


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

utah will only allow 40 hrs. a week to count.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

It depends how fast you're willing and able to work.

As you speed up and approach the constant C, from your reference all outside objects will have slowed down. It's an exponential thing and takes a lot of energy but it's worth a shot. You can cut your time in half from an outside observer's perspective if you put the effort in.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Plumbing is a career, not a race.

Could never figure out why alot of these youngsters, (geese I sound old, but i'm still saying it anyway), think there is some type of shortcut to getting their license. And even if there was shortcuts, then the damn license wouldn't be worth having then, would it? 

For us here in Mich its 3yrs as registered app, before you can take Journeyman test. Thats the minimum! How much faster do ya think it should be? You aint gonna know squat even after 3yrs.But you will think you do. Don't ask me how I know that.:laughing:

IMHO, take your time, & work for a licensed pro, that does the work right, & does a diverse amount of work,& you will learn more than you can imagine. You will know soon enough if the guy your workin for is a hack, or a pro. Good luck.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I got signed off 3 months early shy of a 4 year apprenticeship. That's the max you can get off around here and i had to bust my hump to get it. I think it has more to do with how early you can apply your knowledge correctly in your chosen field. Focus on learning what your doing before you focus on your end date


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Here it's hours AND years. You can't get your card before 5 years period. The only thing it's some college classes or holding a restricted license will shorten your apprenticeship. This is all figured out when you start.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

There is only one way to get the experience. It is not as easy to make the transition from apprentice to plumber as some think. Especially in the service industry, you have to learn how to deal with customers and think quickly.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Take heart, in some areas, like NY city, it takes (10) years to be able to sit for the master's exam! FL is only (4) years. 

So relax. You'll get there. I did. Now I'm a hack WITH a license......:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Typical. How fast can I do it. Here's my advice. Go be an electrician or a carpenter. If you don't have patience you will never be a decent plumber.


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

Im in ontario canada and it is a five year 9000 hour apprenticeship. I'm 35 and I quit my manufacturing job which I was at for 15 years to try plumbing. I learn quite fast and was just wondering if I could speed things along so that I could do some real learning. Right now as a first year I'm just cleaning up, painting and other such jobs. Can you work with two different plumbing companies at the same time and have all those hours go towards your apprenticeship or can you only apprentice with one company at a time?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

howitt said:


> Im in ontario canada and it is a five year 9000 hour apprenticeship. I'm 35 and I quit my manufacturing job which I was at for 15 years to try plumbing. I learn quite fast and was just wondering if I could speed things along so that I could do some real learning. Right now as a first year I'm just cleaning up, painting and other such jobs. Can you work with two different plumbing companies at the same time and have all those hours go towards your apprenticeship or can you only apprentice with one company at a time?


I understand, the answer is no there is no shortcut. So focus on learning, if you have so much energy that you are thinking of a second job, get one, but it will not speed the process up at all.


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

I checked and you are only allowed to work for the employer who is sponsoring your apprenticeship. There will be fines levied by the ministry of labour inspectors and you will be kicked off the jobsite if caught working for another employer. I believe the fine is around 265 for the individual and the company may take a hit as well. Good luck chum I'm just about to enter my fourth year in Ottawa.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> It depends how fast you're willing and able to work.
> 
> As you speed up and approach the constant C, from your reference all outside objects will have slowed down. It's an exponential thing and takes a lot of energy but it's worth a shot. You can cut your time in half from an outside observer's perspective if you put the effort in.


Awesome reference!

Most don't know that the C in that ever famous equation stands for a constant, equal to the speed of light.

You're wicked! :thumbup:


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I was 19 when I got my start as an apprentice. Don't rush it one thing I learned is that you will always be learning something new. Pay attention to what you have done in the past as it will come in handy. Work smarter not harder, is what my boss always says. And be safe. I'm 24 now


----------



## High-plumbing (Jan 8, 2012)

The only way you are going to learn more is to prove to your shop you are serious. Take home a little scrap copper and ask one of the guys to show you how to solder etc and practice. Your journeyman sees you as a pain in his butt. Until you prove to them you are going to bust your hump, shell out some dough on your own tools and understand your job is to make your journeyman look good you are going to be sweeping floors and looking for pipe stretchers. My advice. Learn to do the job right every time no matter what. you gain speed by doing it a million times not cutting corners.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

High-plumbing said:


> The only way you are going to learn more is to prove to your shop you are serious. Take home a little scrap copper and ask one of the guys to show you how to solder etc and practice. Your journeyman sees you as a pain in his butt. Until you prove to them you are going to bust your hump, shell out some dough on your own tools and understand your job is to make your journeyman look good you are going to be sweeping floors and looking for pipe stretchers. My advice. Learn to do the job right every time no matter what. you gain speed by doing it a million times not cutting corners.


You are spot on. Very good advice

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

It really does go by fast. I didnt think I would make it. Then I was signing up for the classes and thinking of how much longer to take my test. Then the next thing i knew i was being handed my License. The best advice has already been posted. Learn as much as you can before the test. Then don't stop after. It's a changing field.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

*Fast plumbing*

I did mine in about 3 years of work and school (all back to back) . This is how it was in the mid 2000's around here in Vancouver(per Olympic) . If you were good nobody wanted to send you to school( non union) I didn't care as I gave up making 14 bucks an hour in 2003 to making 10 bucks an hour for labouring plumbing. I worked day and night to learn/steal the trade.

Now at being journey man for over 6years I can pick and choose my jobs as well as make up to 5000 a week.

One thing out of all this is you get what you put in............as well as it's a journey!!!! Hence the name journeyman


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

No wonder they call you fast fry


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

In Alberta its a minimum of 48 months now because during the boom years there was a bunch of "journeyman" that worked all their hours as first and second years then went to school back to back to come out journeyman in less than 3 years. With a few exceptions, most of them are legally journeymen, but pretty much only have the experience of second years. It only hurts yourself and the trade to rush through it. I finished my apprenticeship a year ago, and it really does fly by. Just take your time and learn as much as you can.


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

gassyplumber said:


> I checked and you are only allowed to work for the employer who is sponsoring your apprenticeship. There will be fines levied by the ministry of labour inspectors and you will be kicked off the jobsite if caught working for another employer. I believe the fine is around 265 for the individual and the company may take a hit as well. Good luck chum I'm just about to enter my fourth year in Ottawa.


Thanks for the response. :thumbsup:


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

howitt said:


> Im in ontario canada and it is a five year 9000 hour apprenticeship. I'm 35 and I quit my manufacturing job which I was at for 15 years to try plumbing. I learn quite fast and was just wondering if I could speed things along so that I could do some real learning. Right now as a first year I'm just cleaning up, painting and other such jobs. Can you work with two different plumbing companies at the same time and have all those hours go towards your apprenticeship or can you only apprentice with one company at a time?


I'm in Aus. I'm 32 and first year. Here I have heard of guys getting signed off in 2.5 years as it all depends on getting all your tafe units done. While it is an attractive thought to get fast tracked for financial reasons I would rather learn the right way from good tradesmen and take the full term and come out a better plumber which I hope in turn will bring more money. I would suggest listen to the old salts here as they know what they are talking about, you will blink, your time will be up and you will look back and say "where did that time go?".


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

*Fast fry*



OldSchool said:


> No wonder they call you fast fry


Haha lol

No actually in between working 40-60 hrs a week I led a second life as a semi pro triathlete.ironman that is.swimming 2.4 miles biking 112 miles and then backing that [email protected] up with a marathon run. Well my times where above average so that is where I got the nickname.

But for the last 2 years or at least hitting 30 I have decided to rest down the training and become a full time mechanical contractor.i do what ever it takes :thumbup:


----------



## Dave-o (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm moving to Kingston, Ontario from Australia soon.

I'm a licensed carpenter but have been interested in becoming a plumber for a while now. But I'm 32 and thinking about starting a family soon, so am a bit nervous about the 5 year apprenticeship. I may gave missed my window.

Does anyone know if there's ANY credit given if one already holds a trade license? Obviously carpentry's not plumbing, but there'a basic safe work practice, reading blueprints, etc. I've done plenty of basic plumbing over the years. Mainly interested in maintenance.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

It's never too late.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Dave-o said:


> I'm moving to Kingston, Ontario from Australia soon.
> 
> I'm a licensed carpenter but have been interested in becoming a plumber for a while now. But I'm 32 and thinking about starting a family soon, so am a bit nervous about the 5 year apprenticeship. I may gave missed my window.
> 
> ...


First off, this site is for plumbing pros only. Secondly, I don't believe they give much if any credit maybe 6 mo of hrs. You really want the 5 years because at the end, learning time is over. You better know what you're doing or you'll be unemployable.


----------



## hayware (Sep 30, 2012)

I entered the trade at 25, one of the best journeymen I've worked with was the same age. He would get pissed off with me when I would rush usually messing up, get good and speed will come. Alberta has a completion date, no matter how's my hours you work, you have to put in 4 years been like that since I apprenticed. If you're a ticketed tradesmen, one could get credit, but after 17 years I'm still learning.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave-o said:


> I'm moving to Kingston, Ontario from Australia soon.
> 
> I'm a licensed carpenter but have been interested in becoming a plumber for a while now. But I'm 32 and thinking about starting a family soon, so am a bit nervous about the 5 year apprenticeship. I may gave missed my window.
> 
> ...


Sorry but you get no credit for any other trade ticket ... You will have to do the full five years....


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

The secret to getting your ontario ticket faster is do it in BC. All 4 levels of school we had 2-4 people from back east doing there tickets, and as a bonus they got a gas ticket. I had mine done in 3 years, was working 75-80 hours a week doing service work. But back then it was only 5200 hours, my advice is to do as above stated and take it slow learn it properly the first time, makes for fewer issues down the road.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Greenguy said:


> The secret to getting your ontario ticket faster is do it in BC. All 4 levels of school we had 2-4 people from back east doing there tickets, and as a bonus they got a gas ticket. I had mine done in 3 years, was working 75-80 hours a week doing service work. But back then it was only 5200 hours, my advice is to do as above stated and take it slow learn it properly the first time, makes for fewer issues down the road.


5200 hours is what I was under. What is it now?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Ontario is 9,000 hours


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Dave-o said:


> I'm moving to Kingston, Ontario from Australia soon.
> 
> I'm a licensed carpenter but have been interested in becoming a plumber for a while now. But I'm 32 and thinking about starting a family soon, so am a bit nervous about the 5 year apprenticeship. I may gave missed my window.
> 
> ...


CREDIT? I think licensed carpenters should have to serve an extra year. :laughing::jester:


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> 5200 hours is what I was under. What is it now?


It was 7200 when I last checked. 

There is 2 other ways of getting it don't faster the first is to already have a red seal ticket in fitting or similar and you will get credit for 2500 hours. The second option is to challenge the exam....Good luck.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

At this exact moment there currently 3 options in BC:

Apprenticeship: 6,420 hours.
This is the number of hours an apprentice must have signed off to be eligible for the TQ. An apprentice must also complete all levels of schooling which (at this moment) takes about 6 months.

Challenge: 9,630 hours.
This is the number of hours that a non-apprentice must have verified to be eligible for the TQ. The hours may be verified by sworn declaration from employers, contractors, customers, wholesalers, co-workers etc. An example of a Challenge could be a self-employed handyman, a facilities maintenance worker, or an unofficial or unregistered "apprentice/helper".

Related Trades Challenge: 2,810 hours.
This is the number of plumbing hours that must be completed to challenge the plumbing exam when the challenger already possesses a Red Seal Steamfitter/Pipefitter or Sprinkler System Installer certification.


----------



## Prof.plumb (Apr 5, 2012)

4years/6000 hours in Alberta and you come out with your gasfitter(b) as well. It wasn't a hard choice for me to leave Ontario in favor of doing the trade out here.


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

I know apprentices who are better than tradesman, I guess some people learn quick and some learn slow (or perhaps not learn at all). I would do as much time as you can, you want to come out of your apprenticeship knowing as much as you can. I'd rather learn the majority of the trade as an apprentice than a tradesman. 



moz said:


> I'm in Aus. I'm 32 and first year. Here I have heard of guys getting signed off in 2.5 years as it all depends on getting all your tafe units done. While it is an attractive thought to get fast tracked for financial reasons I would rather learn the right way from good tradesmen and take the full term and come out a better plumber which I hope in turn will bring more money. I would suggest listen to the old salts here as they know what they are talking about, you will blink, your time will be up and you will look back and say "where did that time go?".


An apprenticeship here (WA) is 2 years minimum (a bit short yeah?), but to be signed off any earlier than 4 years you must have completed all your TAFE units and your boss must also agree. I have heard of a few people being signed off early, most of them are mature aged and have a good relationship with the boss. However, this is rare and I can't see why many employers would do it.



Dave-o said:


> I'm moving to Kingston, Ontario from Australia soon.
> 
> I'm a licensed carpenter but have been interested in becoming a plumber for a while now. But I'm 32 and thinking about starting a family soon, so am a bit nervous about the 5 year apprenticeship. I may gave missed my window.
> 
> ...


I have heard half the time gets taken off in WA. I'm sure there would be some sort of exemption in the States.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't believe some of the answers on this thread. We require 4 years /8000 hours for journeyman and another 2000 hours before the masters.


----------



## PlumberJoeOk (Nov 18, 2013)

Oklahoma is easy ... 3 yrs is required ... But all you have to do is have anybody who is not a family member sign off on your time ... Plus you take a 500$ course which guarantees you pass the test and anyone can pass it here which is annoying ... We have 1 yr apprentices having friends sign an affidavit saying they have been an apprentice for 3 year and blam your a JM


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> Oklahoma is easy ... 3 yrs is required ... But all you have to do is have anybody who is not a family member sign off on your time ... Plus you take a 500$ course which guarantees you pass the test and anyone can pass it here which is annoying ... We have 1 yr apprentices having friends sign an affidavit saying they have been an apprentice for 3 year and blam your a JM


 That is a insult to the trade. If anyone can get a journeyman's card why even have a license.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

You do that in Louisiana and the Board finds out all the Jman that signed it loose their license on the spot...


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

There are some shorts cuts in my state, they got the RUI , drain cleaner and the tradesman license and registration . This route is only good for residential work. I believe to be a True plumber must be well rounded in all aspect of plumber. You gain take from experience.


----------

